# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Daži jautājumi par soļu motoru.

## Waldis

Labdien! Uznāca vajadzība bik saprast, kas īsti ir soļu motors, un kā tas darbojas. Atradu lūk ko: http://forum.cxem.net/?showtopic=91070 Izlasīju, ka, lai tas daikts veiktu 1 apgriezienu, viņš izpilda 200 soļus, tātad 1 solis ir 1,8 grādi. Apskatīju attēlotās vienkāršās vadības shēmiņas, un, cik sapratu, tās sastāv no impulsu ģeneratora, un komutatora, kurš šos impulsus padod uz tinumiem vajadzīgajā secībā.
Un tagad pirmie jautājumi: *1)* Vai, lai motors veiktu 1soli vajag 1 ģeneratora impulsu? Ja tas ir tā, tad *2)* lai motors veiktu 1 apgriezienu sekundē, tad ģeneratoram ir jādod 200 impulsu šajā sekundē, tobiš jādarbojas ar 200Hz frekvenci? un* 3)* ~ kāda ir maksimālā frekvence, kurai motors spēj izsekot?

----------


## next

Tur sheemu daudz nav zinaams par kuru jautaa.
Parasti primitiivajaas konstrukcijaas no viena impulsa pussolis iznaak.
Maksimaalaa frekvence atkariiga no stepera konstrukcijas, izmeeriem un slodzes rakstura.

PS. Rekur labaakais ko par steperiem tiiklaa atradu:http://www.530.ru/electronics/projects.php?do=p077

----------


## Powerons

> *1)* Vai, lai motors veiktu 1soli vajag 1 ģeneratora impulsu? Ja tas ir tā, tad


 Nu  ne gluži tik primitīvi, parasti motoram ir divi tinumu pāri, kur abiem secīgi jāmaina polaritāte lai iegūtu vienu soli, vajadzīgā virzienā.
Pameklē googlē "stepper motor pulse"
http://rascalmicro.com/docs-basic-tu...olling-motors/
http://www.hteck.ca/motor/s-motor_wi...per-motor.html






> 2) lai motors veiktu 1 apgriezienu sekundē, tad ģeneratoram ir jādod 200 impulsu šajā sekundē, tobiš jādarbojas ar 200Hz frekvenci


 Doma ir pareizajā virzienā, bet tikai nevis 200 impulsi, bet 200 soļi. Skaties iepriekš minētos linkus.




> *3)* ~ kāda ir maksimālā frekvence, kurai motors spēj izsekot?


 Šito uz pirkstiem būs pagrūtāk izskaidrot. Lieta tāda, ka motors sastāv no spolītēm - induktivitātēm un tām ir tāda īpašība, ka padodot tām pastāvīgu strāvu tā strauji pieaug līdz maksimāli iespējamai, vai nu tik liela cik liela ir spoles vadu pretestība omos, vai pieaug tik daudz cik barošanas bloks spēj atdot.

Šis režīms steperim ir svarīgs, jo pastāvīgu strāvas padevi uz tinumiem izmanto, lai motors būtu nobremzēts un neizkustētos no vajadzīgās vietas.

Tagad otrs režīms spolītei, kurai padod pretēji vērstus impilsus, jo augstāka frekvence, jo vairāk pieaug spoles induktīvā pretestība, tas nozīmē, jo ātrāk griezīsi steperi, jo tas mazāk atrāvu-ampērus patērēs un līrz ar to tam būs mazāk spēka kaut ko pagriezt. Tad sanāk, ja steperim, kas griežās ātri, gribi saglabāt spēku, pie lielāka ātruma, tad tam ir jāceļ barošanas spriegums, bet ātrumu samazinot barošanas spriegums jāsamazina, lai pie maziem ātrumie pieaugot strāvai kaut kas nenosviltu.


Ja steperi darbini ne pārāk mainot tā griešanās ātruma diapazonu, tad pietiek ar vienu barošanas spriegumu, kas labi noder iesākumā, mācoties un eksperimentējot. 
Daudzko var uzbūvēt arī bez gudrajiem sarežģītajiem draiveriem, pietiek ar parastu strāvas invertoru.

Nēsmu daudz pētījis, bet vaig būt speciāli draiveri, kas modulē impulsa platumus, un tad maina nevis barošanas strāvu vai spriegumu, bet to pašu efektu iegūst ar impulsa platuma modulāciju, bet tas jau gudrāks sarežģītāks risinājums, nopietnākām iekārtām

----------


## Powerons

Varbūt irsākumā noder L293D

 bet var vadi arī ar 4-triem loģikas signāliem no mikrobontroliera uz A1, A2, A3, A4, un var pielikt klāt Enable signālu.

----------


## Waldis

_Doma ir pareizajā virzienā, bet tikai nevis 200 impulsi, bet 200 soļi._ 

Tamdēļ arī jautāju - vai, lai motors izdarītu vienu soli, viņam pietiek ar vienu impulsu, jeb vajag vairāk? Te *next* saka - _Parasti primitiivajaas konstrukcijaas no viena impulsa pussolis iznaak_.

_Tur sheemu daudz nav zinaams par kuru jautaa._

Es runāju par pašu pirmo - *обмен опытом* no žurnāla *Радио*, kur tie 3 korpusiņi K155. Tikai galā domāju pielikt nevis specializēto K1109KT23, bet prosta četrus tranzistorus, kā nākamajās bildītēs.
_
Šito uz pirkstiem būs pagrūtāk izskaidrot. Lieta tāda, ka motors sastāv no spolītēm

_Jautāšu vienkāršāk - vai motors, šādi vadīts,spēs apgriezties ~ 500 reizes minūtē? Značit, no 500:60~8,3*200~1660Hz? Jeb, ja nu solim vajag 2 impulsus, tad 1660*2~3,3kHz?

----------


## Powerons

Man gan šķiet, ka labā lietot bipolāro slēgumu, bet ja tu dikti gribi unipolāro, principā var arī tā.

----------


## next

> Jautāšu vienkāršāk - vai motors, šādi vadīts,spēs apgriezties ~ 500 reizes minūtē? Značit, no 500:60~8,3*200~1660Hz? Jeb, ja nu solim vajag 2 impulsus, tad 1660*2~3,3kHz?


 A Tev kaada starpiiba - gjenereet pusotru Khz vai triis?
Jautaajums vai motors to pavilks, bet kaa mees to varam zinaat Tavu motoru un slodzi neredzeejushi?

----------


## Tārps

Ja reāli no dzīves, tad ar tiem lielajiem apgriezieniem un lielām slodzēm ir arī liels čakars. Padomājiet paši - nu nevar tas paprāvais dzelzis, ar slodzi vēl , momentā griezties max ātrumā. Ir nepieciešams zināms soļu skaits lai ieskrietos, un zināms soļu skaits lai apstātos. Ja tas nenotiek, tad motors nonāk , tā sauktajā rezonansē. Tā vismaz gudrās grāmatās raksta. Praksē ir tā, ka ja šie sākuma soļi nepareizi programmēti, motors tikai noraustās un viss.

----------


## Waldis

_Man gan šķiet, ka labā lietot bipolāro slēgumu, bet ja tu dikti gribi unipolāro, principā var arī tā._

Vispār jau - es gribu, lai darbojas no veca printera izdīrāts motoriņš. Viņam ir tikai 4 izvadi, tātad laikam viņš ir bipolārs. Jautājums - viņu laikam kakraz var vadīt ar L293D, bet kā lai to mikreni sastiķē ar shēmu no Радио žurnāla, par kuru es runāju sākumā? Un vai viņas vietā arī nevar izlīdzēties ar 8 tranzistoriem?

_A Tev kaada starpiiba - gjenereet pusotru Khz vai triis?
__
Man -_ nekāda! Bet ko motoriņš teiks? 500 apgriezieni minūtē itkā nau nekas izcils, bet tie 3 kHz gan izklausās briesmīgi! ...un 1,5 arī... ::

----------


## ansius

bipolārus soļiniekus viegli grozīt ar easydriver kas pa lētu naudu ebay dabonami. tam pat microsteping ir  iekšā  ::  a tā kontrolei step, dir signāli pamatā. http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_fr...s&_stpos&gbr=1

----------


## Waldis

Kā mikreni no tranzistoriem uzbūvēt es atradu šeit: http://www.530.ru/electronics/projects.php?do=p077 (27. zīmējums.) Paliek jautājums - kā viņu ar žurnāla shēmu sastiķēt?

_bipolārus soļiniekus viegli grozīt ar easydriver kas pa lētu naudu ebay dabonami.

_Neir man, vecam durakam, nekādas jēgas par jebaju, un anglicki arī es ''lasu ar vārdnīcas palīdzību'', tobiš - katru otro vārdu meklēju vārdnīcā. Vot - lodāmuru bik protu rokā noturēt.

----------


## Powerons

> bet kā lai to mikreni sastiķē ar shēmu no Радио žurnāla, par kuru es runāju sākumā?


 Ko tu īsti nevari sastiķēt, un kas te vispēr stiķējams?
 L293D  ar motoru sastiķēt var, shēmiu no PDF ieliku
Vai tu gribi sastiķēt kaut kādu gatavu programmu, kas vadīs dariveri, vai programmu rakstīsi pats?




> Un vai viņas vietā arī nevar izlīdzēties ar 8 tranzistoriem?


 Nu L293D izejā taisni arī ir 8 jaudas tranzistori, tikai slēgti 4 pustilti, saslēgti 2 tilta slēgumos tieši kā prieks bipolārā sleguma vajag.
http://www.google.lv/search?q=h-brid...O&ved=0CAUQ_AU

Ja nesaproti, kas ir Tilts un pustilts, tad tilta slēgums uz tinumu var padot strāvu uz izejas izvadiem +un- un arī otrādu polaritāti -un+
 Tavi astoņi tranzistori unipolāram slēgumam to nevar, tie var padot tikai vienu polaritāti.

Ja vēl jautājumi, par tiltu un pustilta slēgumu, jautā, centīsimies izskaidrot

----------


## Waldis

_Ko tu īsti nevari sastiķēt, un kas te vispēr stiķējams?_

Traucē mans datorstulbums, bet lūkāšu cīnīties. Šeit http://forum.cxem.net/?showtopic=91070 ir bildīte "обмен опытом. устройство управления шаговым двигателем" Bet tur ir pieslēgts unipolārais motorīc ar 6 izvadiem. Šajā tēmā, 4. postā Tu uzzīmēji mikreni L293D, pie kuras ir pielodēts bipolārais motorītis ar 4 izvadiem. Te http://www.530.ru/electronics/projects.php?do=p077 bildē № 27 ir attēlots, kā šo mikreni aizstāt ar 8 tranzistoriem, kas veido 2 tiltus, ja es pareizi saprotu. Jautājums - kā šo tiltu 4 ieejas piestiķēt pie tā "устройство управления", ja tas vispār ir iespējams?

_Vai tu gribi sastiķēt kaut kādu gatavu programmu, kas vadīs dariveri, vai programmu rakstīsi pats?_

Tamdēļ jau viss šis karš ir iesākts, ka man neir nekādas jēgas par PIC'iem un programēšanu, tāpēc gribu kaukā izlāpīties ar cieto loģiku.

----------


## Powerons

> Tamdēļ jau viss šis karš ir iesākts, ka man neir nekādas jēgas par PIC'iem un programēšanu, tāpēc gribu kaukā izlāpīties ar cieto loģiku.


 Nu bet kur tad problēma??? Tavā linkā ko pats iedevi ir shēma ar L297 un L298N,
 Lodāmuru rokā noturēt protot, lodē tik kopā, mikrenes arī pie mums Latvijā dabūt var!

----------


## next

> Ir nepieciešams zināms soļu skaits lai ieskrietos, un zināms soļu skaits lai apstātos. Ja tas nenotiek, tad motors nonāk , tā sauktajā rezonansē. Tā vismaz gudrās grāmatās raksta. Praksē ir tā, ka ja šie sākuma soļi nepareizi programmēti, motors tikai noraustās un viss.


 Taisniiba, kaadreiz chinjiiju adatu printerus - tur taa lieta tieshi taa bija uztaisiita, kameer drukaajoshaa galva ieskreejaas motors tika barots ar augoshu frekvenci.
Bet gan jau ka Valdis var reguleejamu gjengjeri tai padariishanai pievienot.

----------


## next

Atcereejos ka kaadreiz vecu CDrom pajaucu, tiiri intereses peec - paskatiit kas tur iekshaa.
Shpindelei tur naturaals sinhronais triisfaaznieks (buutiibaa tas pats stepperis) ar visu draiveri.
Gan jau kautkaa vinju vareetu iedarbinaat un aatruma vinjam noteikti pietiktu.

----------


## Waldis

_Lodāmuru rokā noturēt protot, lodē tik kopā, mikrenes arī pie mums Latvijā dabūt var!_

Un tolku ta?! Pielodēšu es to L297, par kuru man sajēgas nau, un ko tālāk? Viņai pa 7 kājām prasās kauko pūst iekšā, bet man rokās ir divi gali - impulsi no ģeneratora, un pluss no barokļa. Par to sastiķēšanu kopā jautāju tamdēļ, ka tām 2 mantiņām vismaz ir iespējams apjēgt, kā tas strādā, un ko darīt, ja nestrādā. Droši vien, ja es mestu visu citu pie malas, un tikai par to vien gudrotu, tad pēc nedēļas man būtu skaidrs - var, vai ne, un, ja var, tad kā? Cerēju, ka kādam, kurš to dara katru dienu, nedēļu nevajadzēs. Laikam kļūdijos...

----------


## Uldis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzHkY7q7wKE

----------


## next

> Droši vien, ja es mestu visu citu pie malas, un tikai par to vien gudrotu, tad pēc nedēļas man būtu skaidrs - var, vai ne, un, ja var, tad kā? Cerēju, ka kādam, kurš to dara katru dienu, nedēļu nevajadzēs. Laikam kļūdijos...


 Un kaa mums zinaat var vai nevar ja mees nezinaam ko Tev vajag un prieksh kam vajag?
Iepostee motora bildi (ar shpickasti blakaam) uzraksti ko gribi ar vinju groziit un kaapeec tik aatri, tad varbuut kas sanaaks.

----------


## Waldis

_Iepostee motora bildi (ar shpickasti blakaam) uzraksti ko gribi ar vinju groziit un kaapeec tik aatri_

Vēl man nav ko bildēt, jo papriekšu gribēju uzzināt, vai ir jēga lauzt printeri. Viņš ir ~ 50mm diametrā, un kādus 20mm biezs, ārā nāk 4 vadi. Un es gribu viņu pieriktēt pie tā ģeneratora. kurš ir šeit http://forum.cxem.net/?showtopic=91070 pašā pirmajā shēmā "обмен опытом...." Man vajadzētu, lai viņš griežas, kamēr es no tā ģeneratora padodu uz viņu impulsus. Ātrāk, vai lēnāk - tam ģeneratoram ir ar maiņrezistoru regulējama frekvence, un uz vienu, vai otru pusi. Tur ir slēdzis. Un tam motoriņam vajadzētu spēt griezties ar ātrumu `500 apgr/min. Tā kaukā... Un es ar aknām jūtu, ka to var izdarīt, tai shēmā mikrenes K1109KT23 vietā, vai aiz tās pieriktējot vai nu L298N, vai tās ekvivalentu, kurš ir šeit http://www.530.ru/electronics/projects.php?do=p077 27. bildē attēlots. Tikai jautājums - KĀ?!

----------


## Andrejs

Neviens neliedz steperi vadīt kaut šādi:
http://www.eeweb.com/blog/extreme_ci...tor-controller

Tādi resnie un plānie motori parasti ir 7.5° uz soli. Un diezgan švaki. Ko tam motoram gribi galā likt? Ja vajag lai vienkārši griežās (ātrāk/lēnāk) ņem parastu līdzstrāvas motoru, vienkāršu regulātoru:

http://www.circuitstoday.com/dc-motor-controller

un būs laime!

----------


## Powerons

Un kapēc tev neder shēma, kur padodot impulsus uz vienu kāju, motors griežās, ar attiecīgo impulsu padošanas ātrumu,
Pieslēdzot citu kāju, motors maina griešanās virzienu
Pieslēdzot trešo kāju pārslēdzas soļa vai pussoļa režīms,

Vai tad tev to nevajag?

Man šķiet ka visa problēma ir mikroshēmai kāju nosaukumu iztulkošanā, vai izzkaidrošanā, ko kura dara.
Parasti liekās opcijas mikroshēmai vadības pusē pēc vajadzības pieslēdz vai nu pie +5V vai pie 0.
Var atstāt beigās tikai vienu vadības signālu, kur padod impulsus un motors griežās.

----------


## JDat

Runāju ar vienu paziņu. Varētu vispār bez mikrenēm. Ar diožu-pretestību loģoku un dažiem tranzistoriem.

Eju pēc popcorna un kolas...  ::

----------


## Waldis

_Man šķiet ka visa problēma ir mikroshēmai kāju nosaukumu iztulkošanā, vai izzkaidrošanā, ko kura dara._

Tev būs taisnība! Visi mežoņi baidās no tā, ko nepazīst. Es to "Радио" shēmu kā ieraudzīju, tā apķēru ar abām rokām, un man viņu vajag, i vsjo tut!!

_Neviens neliedz steperi vadīt kaut šādi:_
http://www.eeweb.com/blog/extreme_ci...tor-controller

Vot tas jau ir lielāks solis uz priekšu, kā Ārmstrongam uz Mēness! ...tikai... 1) a začem impulsu ģeneratorā ir OP? Vai ta ar prostu &NE nav labi diezgan? 2) kā ieriktēt virzienu slēdzi? Man kaukas saka, ka vajag pamainīt vietām tos divus signālus, kuri no skaitītāja padodas uz IC3 un IC4 + ieeju kājām?

_Ja vajag lai vienkārši griežās (ātrāk/lēnāk) ņem parastu līdzstrāvas motoru_

Ja vajadzētu, lai tikai griežas, es pakamptu ventilatoru! Man vajag, lai katrreiz, kad nospiežu podziņu, bet tas var notikt no 1 līdz 8 reizēm  sekundē, motorītis apgriežas - cik nu man vajag - sākot ar 0,05 apgriezieniem, un beidzot ar 1 pilnu apgriezienu. To es gribu iestellēt ar maiņrezistoru. Un jābūt slēdzim, kurš nosaka, uz kuru pusi jāgriežas.

----------


## next

> Man vajag, lai katrreiz, kad nospiežu podziņu, bet tas var notikt no 1 līdz 8 reizēm  sekundē, motorītis apgriežas - cik nu man vajag - sākot ar 0,05 apgriezieniem, un beidzot ar 1 pilnu apgriezienu.


 Ar 500 rpm?
Aizmirsti, taadu briinumu pasaulee nav.

----------


## Andrejs

> Ja vajadzētu, lai tikai griežas, es pakamptu ventilatoru! Man vajag, lai katrreiz, kad nospiežu podziņu, bet tas var notikt no 1 līdz 8 reizēm sekundē, motorītis apgriežas - cik nu man vajag - sākot ar 0,05 apgriezieniem, un beidzot ar 1 pilnu apgriezienu. To es gribu iestellēt ar maiņrezistoru. Un jābūt slēdzim, kurš nosaka, uz kuru pusi jāgriežas.


 Nu un pagrieziena leņķi pēc laika mērīsi  ::  vai arī taisīsi skaitītāju uz diskrētas loģikas?
Te, manuprāt čakars nevietā.
Šis ir tas piemērs kur kāds Arduino Tev palīdzēs. Pat ja ar programēšanu uz jūs, no gatavajiem piemēriem varēsi ātri izlobīt. Ja pašam negribās, gan jau kāds forumietis par alu/lielu paldies to uzrakstīs un ieprogrammēs, darba tur 1/2 stundai ar pīppauzi. Un varēsi ar podziņu palaist un ar pocīti regulēt...

Galvenais apraksti , kas un kā ar to verķi tiks vadīts.

P.S. Kādu unipolāro steperi cēlam mērķim varu uzdāvināt. Nopietni!

----------


## zzz

> Ar 500 rpm?
> Aizmirsti, taadu briinumu pasaulee nav.


 Nee nu, ja waldis piemeklee kaut kaadu urodecu no solju motora ar teiksim 18 graadu soli, tad varbuut kaut ko liidziigu vareetu sasniegt. 

Bet vispaar kaa jau parasti vinsh ciesh no diivainiibaam. Tachu nav tik izklaideejoshss, kaa ir bijis izdevies sasniegt dazhiem citiem slaveniem shii foruma daliibniekiem (miers vinju piishljiem).

----------


## marizo

> Es runāju par pašu pirmo - *обмен опытом* no žurnāla *Радио*, kur tie 3 korpusiņi K155. Tikai galā domāju pielikt nevis specializēto K1109KT23, bet prosta četrus tranzistorus, kā nākamajās bildītēs.


 *Waldis*,
lai vadītu Tavu bipolāro soļu motoriņu, K1109KT23 tā prosta ar tranzistoriem aizvietot nevarēs. Bipolārajiem motoriem ir tāda nejauka lieta - to vadībai vajag izmantot H мост. To var taisīt arī no diskrētiem komponentiem, bet sanāk sarežģīt dzīvi, dēļ augšējiem tranzistoriem, tos vada _ačgārni_. Tādēļ jau te visi cenšas pārliecināt, ka jālieto specializēta mikroshēma - draiveris.
Otrkārt - tieši vadības veids (izmantotais draiveris), strāvas stabilizācijas esamība atstāj iespaidu uz motora max apgriezieniem. Ātrai darbībai motorus baro ar palielinātu spriegumu un strāvas stabilizāciju (piemēram, to, ko no ebay ieteica)
Nu tas tā - vienkāršiem vārdiem. Pārējais - kā jau te minēja.

----------


## Waldis

_P.S. Kādu unipolāro steperi cēlam mērķim varu uzdāvināt. Nopietni! 

_Tad jau viss karš būs velti izkarots!Mana mīļākā shēma, no kuras nevaru šķirties, akurāt tādam ir domāta.Vot - nezinu, vai un cik _Tev mans mērķis_ cēls izliksies_?

Šis ir tas piemērs kur kāds Arduino Tev palīdzēs. 

_Es tak teicu - mežoņi baidās no tā, ko nesaprot! Začem man tas krāms, ja tur divu 155 korpusu pietiek?

_Nu un pagrieziena leņķi pēc laika mērīsi

_Akurāt tā! Vispār -ir doma par tinamo. Vecs akumulatora skrūvgriezis kruķīs vārpstu ar spoli, uz katra apgrieziena optopāris dos impulsu skaitītājam (tas jau ir salodēts), un iedarbinās monovibratoru, kurš atmērīs laiku, kuru ģenerators ģenerēs impulsus, un  motorītis pabīdīs vada kārtotāju. Tobiš griezīs skrūvjvārpstu ar 1 mm soli. Značit - pilns apgrieziens pabīdīs to par 1mm, bet 1/10 apgrieziena par 0,1mm. 

_Bet vispaar kaa jau parasti vinsh ciesh no diivainiibaam._

Katram ir sava ute! Ja kāds saka, ka viņam nav, tad tam ir divas. Tu noteikti jautāsi - a kamdēļ es taisos zobu caur dibenu raut? Atbildu - otrkārt, es citādi nepratīšu, un pirmkārt - būsi jau ievērojis, es daudzko tā daru! Un parasti iznāk. Bija doma vispār par šādu: http://gaussgun.ru/nam_stan.html Bet nav vairs ne lāga no kā, ne īsti ar ko. Amulīnija leņķīši visi ušļi na cvetmet, bet virpas uz Tolmet.

_ nav tik izklaideejoshss, kaa ir bijis izdevies sasniegt dazhiem citiem slaveniem shii foruma daliibniekiem (miers vinju piishljiem)._ 

Vai ta kāds nomira?

----------


## Waldis

Aa! Par tiem 500 apgr/min... Tā, protams, ir fantastika! Ja tas tinamais tīs ar 50 apgr/min, tas jau būs ekselenti! Prosta - pamērīju, cik tas skrūvgriezis ātri spēj griezties, un nolēmu - ''ja nu kas?!''

----------


## zzz

Oi, waldiiii...

Nu tak paskaties un pamaacies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KPJUk4WI2A

----------


## Zigis

Supper ķinītis!

----------


## Waldis

_ Nu tak paskaties un pamaacies._

Skatos, un mācos! Šai reizei man *abergs* pat tādu cmuku rokas motalciņu uzdāvāja - kā jau pensim u santīmusipējam. Par to viņam PALDIES!! Bet man tik labi, kā tai ķīniešu meitenei nesanāk... A mašīna visu mūžu bij rūpnieciskā pieejama, tagad gribas pašam savu - mirt tak vēl netaisos!

----------


## zzz

Nevajag steigties, i viss labi sanaaks. 

Vadu kaartotaajs tineejam nafig nav vajadzigs, ja neplaano razhot trafus masveidaa.

Ar rocinjaam pilniigi pietiek.

----------


## Waldis

_Vadu kaartotaajs tineejam nafig nav vajadzigs,_

Ne nu var jau trafiņu uztīt pat bez dzirnaviņas - turi spolīti rocītēs un griez uz riņķi. Šovasar vienu anodtinumu akurāt tā arī uzmargoju, nepagāja pat 2 dienas... Bet gribas taču sevi, mīļumu, bik palutināt!

----------


## next

> Kods nepareizs un motors silst un griežās bet jaudas nemaz.


 Un kur sheema tam briinumam?

----------


## Zigis

Pats neesmu izmēģinājis, bet sen lasīju kaut kādos krievu forumos, ka tinumu pie tinuma labi sanākot, padododot vadu no viena nekustīga punkta salīdzinoši lielā attālumā (ap 1m) no uztinamās spoles.

Ja ķīniešu meitenes nav pie rokas, bet ir tas rokas tinamais, varbūt ir vērts izmēģināt.

----------


## ansius

Es savu laiku ar domāju par pusautomātisku tinēju, un nonācu pie secinājuma - soļinieks vienigi der stieplītes padevēja kustināšanai (te lieliski der tāds ar vītni jau virsū no diskešu ierīcēm), bet pamat ass piedziņai - parasts motoriņš un kāds halla vai gaismas barjeras devējs uz apgriezieniem. Soļinieks ir tā vērts tik ar inteliģentu vadību - savādāk lieki sarežģīta visa tā padarīšana. Soļinieka niķis ir pie pārlieku lielas slodzes izlaist soļus, un tad viņa vienkāršā vadība (ja izmanto soļus pozicionēšanai, piem vijumu skaitīšanai) var aiziet pa pieskari.

Man šobrīd ir tāda maza dīvaina tinamā mašīnīte - mazs ac motors ar siksniņu piedzen slrituli kam malā arī kloķītis kāt un tas ar pērnesumu asīti *uz kuras liekam spoli), siksniņa vaļīga - slīd, attiecīgi piebremzēt var ar roku viegli, tupi - bet strādā. vienīgi resnas drātis neuztīsi ar tādu gan - jātin griežot ar roku. aa un jā skaitītājs protms klāt.

----------


## Andrejs

> ka tinumu pie tinuma labi sanākot, padododot vadu no viena nekustīga punkta salīdzinoši lielā attālumā (ap 1m) no uztinamās spoles.


 Domāju, ka strādā. Līdzīgu metodi lietojam lai ātri satītu ap 2km garu 4mm resnu šnorīti. (Hōobijs  :: )
Leņki un attālumi apgremoti vinču saitos. Piem:
http://agoenvironmental.com/Temp/winch_faq.html

----------

